# Battery monitor & ACPI-Dell Inspiron 5100-UPDATED sept2-

## klarnox

I am trying to get the battery monitor to work on my system.  I am using the gentoo-sources 2.4.20-r5 and have acpi compiled into the kernel.

I have read some other posts that talk about replacing the DSDT with a custom one, but I haven't seen any good directions on how to do this.  All of the posts I have seen just say to do it without going into detail.  The page at http://acpi.sourceforge.net isn't much more help as far as how to make the change.

Does anyone have the battery monitor working correctly on an Inspiron 5100?  Does it work with the gentoo-sources?  If so can you please provide some details on how you did it?Last edited by klarnox on Tue Sep 02, 2003 3:26 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## klarnox

I finally figured it out.  It wasn't even to difficult when once I found a couple websites with instructions.

----------

## David916

I also have a 5100 and want to get the battery monitor working. How did you do it? Or what websites did you find that helped you out. 

Thanks,

----------

## klarnox

Okay, I've thrown up a quick page with instructions on my website as well as links to files you need to download.

http://www.lafrenier.net/5100_acpi.htm

These instructions have worked for myself and a couple other people with 5100s so far.  If you need more detailed instructions just let me know.

----------

## David916

Thanks a bunch, one little thing though. The link on your site that reads http://www.intel.com/technology/iapc/acpi/download.htm should be http://www.intel.com/technology/iapc/acpi/downloads.htm

I'll let you know if it worked for me once I get the chance to do it (kde is still compiling surprise surprise)

----------

## klarnox

Ahh, yes you are correct.  I've changed the link.

----------

## David916

I tried your instructions but I keep getting errors when compiling with iasl and a blank dsdt.hex file. Since we both have the same hardware would you be able to email the dsdt.hex file to me or post it on your site? That would be very helpful,

Thanks again,

----------

## klarnox

Sent you an email with my dsdt.hex attached.

----------

## David916

Many thanks, It now works great!

----------

## klarnox

Glad I could help.  It drove me crazy not having a working battery monitor for the first couple weeks I had the laptop.

----------

## David916

No kidding, I just guessed when the battery was getting low and hoped I was right.

----------

## axses

Hey could you send me your hex file too, i keep on getting an error when trying to compile it.$$

axses@axses.ch

Thx alot

----------

## klarnox

No problem.  I just sent you the file.

----------

## scootersmk

could somebody please send me the dsdt.hex file.

scootersmk@chartertn.net

----------

## klarnox

Since so many people have requested my hex file I've added a link to it on my instructions at www.lafrenier.net/5100_acpi.htm

----------

## scootersmk

Thanks!

----------

## scootersmk

sorry to be such a noob but i need some help.

I am following the steps on your site and when i do the "patch -p0 -i ./dsdt.patch" it asks which file to patch.  What am i supposed to type here?  I have never patched anything before so i am kinda in the dark on this. 

One other thing,  Will this be included in later releases of the kernel or will i have to do this every time i recompile the kernel?

----------

## klarnox

Hmmm, I wasn't prompted for a file to patch, but the one that is being patched is /linux dir/drivers/acpi/osl.c

----------

## klarnox

Just updated my BIOS to version A22 from Dell, which apparently was build in-house rather than using phoenix bios and acpi works without any patching under kernel 2.6-test4.  I haven't tried with the 2.4.20 kernel without the patch discussed further up in this topic, with the patch battery monitor no longer works though (which is to be expected).

It looks like Dell finally got acpi straightened out with this BIOS update!

----------

## axses

Since the new bios update (A22/23) and upgrading to gentoo sources r7/8 , my 3d acceleratiorn works nicely , but acpi doesnt work at all. Am going to try dsdt again which worked perfectly in the gentoo-sources-r5 kernel.

thx again for your site and the dsdt instrcutions and files. 

axses

----------

## klarnox

I think the upgrade to bios A22/A23 breaks acpi in the 2.4 series kernels.  I tried patching and it still didn't work.  I think the only thing you're going to be able to do (if acpi is necessary for you) is upgrade to a development kernel, which wouldn't be such a big deal really.  I have all of my hardware working under it except the winmodem (new drivers have been promised from linuxant).

----------

## axses

Your pcmcia stuff works ? does pcmcia-cs compile ?

----------

## k-dub

Would this work on an Inspiron 8100?

I tried this dsdt hacking yesterday, following another site's instructions, and ACPI still didn't like my BIOS.  :Idea:  Perhaps there should be a "acpi-sources" or a "dell-laptop-sources". 

I can't believe it's such a hack to get this working!  :Evil or Very Mad:  I run WinXP, Mandrake 9.2, and Gentoo on my laptop, and Gentoo is the only OS that doesn't like my BIOS (latest A15 flash). The Mandrake kernel lets my WiFi card function perfectly, but the modules won't even load in Gentoo due to the ACPI not working. (D-Link DWL-AG650 -- Atheros chip, MADWIFI driver) I don't know if Mandrake wrote their own patch or is using a patch I haven't found yet. It's frustrating to NOT get the same or better results than a shrink-wrapped distro.

----------

## klarnox

 *axses wrote:*   

> Your pcmcia stuff works ? does pcmcia-cs compile ?

 

Pcmcia works for my system.  Pcmcia-cs compiled back when I was using a 2.4 kernel and continued worked after I upgraded so I haven't touched it since.  I don't know if it will compile under the 2.6 series kernel or not.

----------

## klarnox

 *k-dub wrote:*   

> Would this work on an Inspiron 8100?
> 
> I tried this dsdt hacking yesterday, following another site's instructions, and ACPI still didn't like my BIOS.  Perhaps there should be a "acpi-sources" or a "dell-laptop-sources". 
> 
> I can't believe it's such a hack to get this working!  I run WinXP, Mandrake 9.2, and Gentoo on my laptop, and Gentoo is the only OS that doesn't like my BIOS (latest A15 flash). The Mandrake kernel lets my WiFi card function perfectly, but the modules won't even load in Gentoo due to the ACPI not working. (D-Link DWL-AG650 -- Atheros chip, MADWIFI driver) I don't know if Mandrake wrote their own patch or is using a patch I haven't found yet. It's frustrating to NOT get the same or better results than a shrink-wrapped distro.

 

The procedure should work, though I doubt the dsdt patch will.  I think you'll probably need the correct one for your system.

I was quite frusterated with the hoops I had to jump through to get acpi working on my system, though with the updated bios and the 2.6 kernel all of the messing around isn't necessary.  Have you tried the development kernel?  It's been quite stable for me, and it may take care of the acpi problems for your laptop.

----------

## k-dub

I haven't tried the 2.6 kernel on the 8100 yet -- that's my next step.

----------

## axses

Hi

Just tried the ac-sources , they work nicely with acpi , and there is no patching needed . Everything is detected  :Smile: 

whooi  :Smile: 

----------

## axses

heres a screenshot of acpi working and kde-cvs 

http://axses.gotfukt.org/snapshots/snapshot1?full=1

 :Smile: 

----------

## scootersmk

I just wanted to let everyone know that I finnally have a working battery monitor via gkrellm2 on my Inspiron 5100.  I have mm-sources and the A23 bios installed.  No patch was needed.  Good to see dell fixing these problems in their bios update.

----------

## axses

You have pcmcia working with mm-sources ??

----------

## scootersmk

sorry I do not have any pcmia devices as of now, I am getting  a wireless NIC soon so I will let you know.

----------

